# EspressoBar - I Love Coffee (Bruges)



## alphahelix (Oct 5, 2018)

Just thought I would mention this little gem - found myself in Bruges the other week and was looking for a good cup of coffee and I found this mentioned online. Took a little finding as my google maps wouldn't work and I had to resort to an old fashioned street map but it was definitely worth the (short) search!

I knew I was going to get a good cup as soon as I got to the door and realised they had actually repurposed a portafilter as a door handle - neat idea









I ordered a flat white (and a tea... don't judge, the Wife is a heathen) and was told to sit down, a few minutes later this came out:









Loved the presentation and the personalised chocolate - the lips seem to be their theme.

The drink was every bit as good as I expected. So much so that I actually ordered an espresso afterwards as I wanted to taste there house blend as intended - I was not disappointed. Was a great way to kill an hour in a rainstorm!

I will definitely seek it out again anytime we return to Bruges.

Cafe: 10/10

Coffee: 9/10

Tea: 7/10

Weather : 5/10


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

I go there every Saturday morning!

It is a gem indeed. Took me a long time to find something decent. And it's a few buildings away from where my son takes piano lessons...


----------

